# ZOTAC GeForce GT 640 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2012)

ZOTAC's GeForce GT 640 is based on NVIDIA's new Kepler architecture. Thanks to its energy efficient design, ZOTAC managed to release a single-slot graphics card that will be interesting to many media PC builders. It also comes with HDMI and 2x DVI outputs, adding to the card's versatility.

*Show full review*


----------



## LTUGamer (Jul 2, 2012)

Radeon HD 7750 is just much better... Maybe GK 107 with GDDR5 memory will look better


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dat power consumption... That is the only thing great about this little card. GDDR5 should make it on per with the 450/550 from the old gen i think. Maybe GT(X)(S)650


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Jul 2, 2012)

On the overclocking page, I'm seeing a graphic from the MSI Geforce 670 review.


----------



## sanadanosa (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't understand why nvidia set the price that high. Very disappointing.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 2, 2012)

Because its a Geforce 600 card! yes, 600!
A lot of suckers will be happy to buy this card


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 2, 2012)

wrathchild_67 said:


> On the overclocking page, I'm seeing a graphic from the MSI Geforce 670 review.



fixed. thanks


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2012)

LTUGamer said:


> Radeon HD 7750 is just much better... Maybe GK 107 with GDDR5 memory will look better



GDDR5 version would be nice to see performance wise also with SLi even there ain't any bridge on the cards but still i guess SLi will work with anatolymik's hypersli patch so would be nice to see what kinda of performance that will bring ^^;


----------



## Nihilus (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow this card really sucks when it comes to price/performance.  Actually it just flat our sucks.  :shadedshu  What is Nvidia doing?!  There GTX 670 card is great, but still out of reach for the main stream.  They have the enthusiasts (gtx 670, 680) and the idiots (gts 640) covered in their line up, now it is time to release the GTS 660 for the masses.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2012)

Weaker than a GTS 450 in BF3 :/


----------



## qubit (Jul 2, 2012)

Lower the price, slap on a passive cooler and you have a winner. They're really trying to milk it, aren't they?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GT_640/images/outputs_small.jpg[/url]
> Display connectivity options include two dual-link DVI ports and one mini-HDMI port. You may use all the outputs at the same time, thanks to NVIDIA Kepler's new display output controller.
> 
> An HDMI sound device is included in the GPU, too. It is HDMI 1.4a compatible which includes HD audio and support for Blu-ray 3D movies. Audio signal transport is supported on all three outputs.



I think it would be nice to mention at that point in the review that the orange port is a DVI-I port and the white port is a DVI-D port, and only the orange DVI-I port can be used to with an adapter to provide a VGA signal.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 2, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I think it would be nice to mention at that point in the review that the orange port is a DVI-I port and the white port is a DVI-D port, and only the orange DVI-I port can be used to with an adapter to provide a VGA signal.



added


----------



## Benetanegia (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice review W1zz, but pretty useless card, at least at that price. The thing is it's almost as if they wanted to sabotage this card. DDR3 memory and a slow one at that and only 900 Mhz on the core when their much bigger flagship chip does 1 Ghz with low power consumption.


----------



## tt_martin (Jul 3, 2012)

Why U No put HD7750's Power Consumption?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2012)

tt_martin said:


> Why U No put HD7750's Power Consumption?



because i don't have a hd 7750 reference design from amd. can you send me one?


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 3, 2012)

On the graphic card chart...

GT 640 (GK107)
1.3 billion transistor count also 900mhz core clock not 902 unless its overclocked.  You did put the correct Core Clock on the sentence above it.

GT 520 (GF119)
585 million transistor count and 900mhz for memory speed

GT 440 (GF108)
810mhz core speed

GTS 450 (GF106)
902mhz memory speed

HD 5550 (Redwood LE)
800mhz memory speed


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it just me or are Nvidias low end cards absolute pants.


----------



## Nihilus (Jul 3, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Is it just me or are Nvidias low end cards absolute pants.



Nvidia does their best to keep the fanboy ePeens hard (gtx 690, gtx 680, gtx 580....), but it seems AMD has the business common sense to keep the low and mid-range offerings strong.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 3, 2012)

Per ~ 6670 , Price 110 usd when 6670 is 65 usd


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 3, 2012)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
this card is a big no no


----------



## Frick (Jul 3, 2012)

Much to expensive. You can get a HD7750 for that. Not worth it compared to the €75 HD6670. I'm forced to agree with qubit. 

BTW, I actually missed the 7750 in the power consumption charts.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jul 4, 2012)

what a piece of shit!!!


----------



## dr.noob (Jul 4, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> what a piece of shit!!!



Nice post!


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2012)

DeeKay said:


> I would avoid anything produced by Zotac like the plague. I had one of their GTX 285 graphic cards and it blew 3 weeks past its 24-month warranty. Having registered for the extra 3 years on day of purchase (giving me 5 years in total) I thought I'd be covered...nope! I didn't recall having received their confirmation letter / email (and to be honest didn't even think of looking out for it at the time) and without that they refuse to repair / replace. Even when I pointed out that the card wasn't made 5 years ago they still refused to do anything. Their customer service is non-existent. Next time I'll stick with POV, BFG!



Well if you don't have proof that you had the extended warranty I side with them with my whole heart. The registration probably fell through somehow. And the fact that they didn't make the card five years ago has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Maz (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it ddr 3 or ddr 5 ? Can't find in the review pages also not in here -

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GT_640/1.html

Wasn't it supposed to be mention in the specification list ?


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 17, 2012)

"the card uses cheaper, but slower DDR3 memory"


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2012)

page 4 "a closer look" always has a close up of the memory chips and some text. if you want to know more you can google the model number


----------



## Maz (Jul 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> page 4 "a closer look" always has a close up of the memory chips and some text. if you want to know more you can google the model number



Thanks


----------

